# Saddles for croup high horses - how to get it off their shoulders?



## mystiandsunny (28 March 2009)

Anyone know how to prevent the saddle sliding onto the shoulders all the time?  I've thought of trying a non-slip pad but don't want to spend ££ and find out it's a make that doesn't work well.  Is there a particular make that is good for croup high horses?  She's got a flat, table top back even when fit, with low withers.  Would a front riser help?  Think she's a bit big for a crupper!!!


----------



## saddlesore (28 March 2009)

Is she still growing? I have the same problem at the minute - although mine slides back, then presses down on to the shoulder! saddler coming today lol. If she is growing i would suggest a front riser at the moment to balance things out. Prolite do an adjustable one so you can make the rise smaller as she comes up in front. If she is not growing i would get saddler out and see what they can do.


----------



## Janette (28 March 2009)

My mare has a tabletop back and is croup high.......sighs.  I found that a Prolite non slip pad is excellent.


----------



## teddyt (28 March 2009)

If you use a front riser that will just lift the front of the saddle up and concentrate pressure at the back of the saddle, so not a good idea.
You need to make sure your saddle fits and dont go too narrow to try and lift the front up or dig in behind the shoulders. Have you tried a point strap? Also the widest girth you can find, girthed up as far apart on the straps as possible for your saddle.
I had a similar problem with my horses conformation pushing the saddle forward and after 4 saddles in a year bought a WOW with an H girth. Problem solved and wished i'd done it sooner. There are cheaper saddles but then nothing else fitted!


----------



## EnduroRider (28 March 2009)

The ONLY way you can stop a saddle running in to the back of the shoulder/over the shoulders of a croup high horse is a breeching or crupper, have a read of these:

http://www.fnesaddles.com/uploads/PDFs/SaddleFitting1.pdf

http://www.fnesaddles.com/uploads/PDFs/SaddleFitting2.pdf

http://www.fnesaddles.com/uploads/PDFs/H...tting%20web.pdf


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2009)

My old mare was croup high, I just had to make sure the saddle really fitted her well and did the girth up properly!! Ideal saddles fitted her well


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (29 March 2009)

As said above really - get a saddler to fit the saddle correctly and it shouldn't be a problem. If all else fails you could try using a foregirth - we have used these on croup high youngsters before, and they seem to work, as long as they are done up enough!


----------



## mrussell (29 March 2009)

WOW saddle with Flair and with short panels.  It was the only thing that worked for my QHx


----------



## zizz (29 March 2009)

crupper, I know they're not fashionable, but they work!


----------



## cellie (30 March 2009)

We had  cob on loan that had flat back no shoulder and was croup high.Ideal wide was the only saddle that fit her properly.


----------

